# appleseed.apple.com



## Slutty Bear (Jan 25, 2006)

Okay I am a new member of this whole apple thing... I just switched over from windows.  I got an email because "heard" I got a new intel mac on the forum site.

Now I have a couple questions, is appleseed.apple.com a legit website? Someone isnt trying to steal my identity right?  I hope not I filled it out.

Also! What if I sign up and decide I don't want to do it anymore...

I know this is "secret" but I would like to know.  Because I filled out the info and I am really hoping I didnt do a really stupid move!

Thank you!


----------



## ScottW (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks real to me.


----------



## Slutty Bear (Jan 25, 2006)

Should I call up apple tomorrow and ask them about it?


----------



## g/re/p (Jan 25, 2006)

https://appleseed.apple.com:443/cgi-bin/WebObjects/SeedPortal.woa/wa/toLoginPage


----------



## Slutty Bear (Jan 25, 2006)

yeah that is the link I got.  So are you saying it is okay?


----------



## symphonix (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks like they're not taking sign-ups at the moment anyway.



> We are currently not seeking new participants for the Apple Software Customer Seeding program.


----------



## ksv (Jan 26, 2006)

«Slutty Bear», did you receive an invitation because you bought an Intel based Mac? Do you have a link to the page which you signed up from?

I'm an AppleSeed member and can confirm the legitimacy of the site


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jan 28, 2006)

well if you say you are a member, or are you really one of the ones stealing identities?  no really, if you are a member, then cool.  i'm just not buying it because there is no link, or info that can be found on apple's site.  i even searched it, and no info.  which leads me to think its a scam.  but if more people can say they are members, then cool, where can i sign up?


----------



## ex2bot (Jan 29, 2006)

I've heard of this. 

Slutty Bear: I take it you got an Intel iMac? Perhaps Apple wants to use you as a beta tester. 

Doug


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2006)

A scam on apple.com? Yeah, right.  ... Really: AppleSeed is Apple's seeding program besides "normal" ADC packages.


----------



## texanpenguin (Jan 29, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> well if you say you are a member, or are you really one of the ones stealing identities?  no really, if you are a member, then cool.  i'm just not buying it because there is no link, or info that can be found on apple's site.  i even searched it, and no info.  which leads me to think its a scam.  but if more people can say they are members, then cool, where can i sign up?



If you, personally, type "appleseed.apple.com" in the location bar of Safari and press return, it's not possible that it's an IDN spoof (used by phishers).

It's a real site run by the real Apple. However they don't want new participants at the moment (according to the site).


----------

